# Moonshot



## VictorBravo (Dec 27, 2010)

> When I consider thy heavens, the work of thy fingers, the moon and the stars, which thou hast ordained; What is man, that thou art mindful of him?


 Psalm 8:3-4 

A while back, before we moved from Tacoma, I took this photo. It was through my home-made 8" Newtonian telescope, f8, with a cobbled-together mount holding an old Pentax K 1000 shooting Plus X Pan film.

Then I processed it and developed it in my former closet darkroom.

I had forgotten all about the print until I was unpacking some boxes for my study, which I've finally finished remodelling. I thought it was a pretty neat shot for my humble equipment, but I do regret the dust speck I let get on the negative.


----------



## Herald (Dec 27, 2010)

Vic, that is way cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 28, 2010)

Vic, that is neat. Those old K1000s are tough and good cameras.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey, Vic. What did you use to scan the print?


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 28, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Hey, Vic. What did you use to scan the print?


 
A Canon Pixma 340 all-in-one. I forget what dpi I used, but I ended up reducing the image file size with MS Image Editor because it was too big.

The original print is around 7X 10 inches.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmm. . . I have the same unit. I have never thought about using it for scanning prints. I will have to give it a try. I'm trying to save my shekels for a v7000 scanner. Those things are nice - not as nice as a drum scanner, but several thousands less. I have a buddy who owns one and uses it to scan his prints and negatives. It does a good enough job that he is able to sell the scans to publishers. The resolution is better than a Nikon D3x can give.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 28, 2010)

Holy smokes, Vic! I think I can almost see the American flag!


----------



## puritan628 (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice pic. I've saved it as my desktop background for awhile.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 28, 2010)

Isn't the texture amazing? Cool photo Victor. Thanks.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 28, 2010)

That is really neat!


----------



## dudley (Dec 28, 2010)

*It made me think of several biblical verses*

Vic ,

Beautiful shot. Thanks for sharing it with us . It made me think of several biblical verses. 

Genesis 1:1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.

John 1:1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.

Acts 17:24 "The God who made the world and everything in it is the Lord of heaven and earth and does not live in temples built by hands.

Hebrews 1:10 He also says, "In the beginning, O Lord, you laid the foundations of the earth, and the heavens are the work of your hands.

Nehemiah 9:6 You alone are the LORD. You made the heavens, even the highest heavens, and all their starry host, the earth and all that is on it, the seas and all that is in them. You give life to everything, and the multitudes of heaven worship you.

Psalm 89:11 The heavens are yours, and yours also the earth; you founded the world and all that is in it.

Psalm 102:25 In the beginning you laid the foundations of the earth, and the heavens are the work of your hands.

Psalm 136:5 who by his understanding made the heavens, His love endures forever.


----------

